# Hey, Stumpy.......



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Watched a showing of "Daytripper" couple of nights ago on TV and it wuz all about your stomping grounds...Really good show...for a show about a hick town. Was surprised that you didn't get yore rackety old bones in there as a noted citizen of RR... I'll post up here when it's available full show online...probably a few weeks.

(j/k about yore town..Looks like a pretty nice place to live.. Considerably more laid back and peaceful than my hellhole...):rotfl:

http://thedaytripper.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/RoundRock.jpg


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

they screen people pretty good for those shows Jim!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL...OK, George...here is the whole show..and purty interesting at that. Click on that second 'video' for the whole thing....

AND..when you get a chance...sling one of them hubcap sized donuts down here for me to test out...:rotfl: Man.I could live and die in that shop....:dance:

http://thedaytripper.com/daytrip/round-rock-tx/

just gotta suffer thru a few minutes of commercials at the first...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

...Kinda like this...............:rotfl:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Mr. Jim, they taste WAYYYYYYYYYY better than they look. Got honey mixed in. The pinnacle of donut heaven!!!!!


----------

